# Coleslaw



## CraigC

With outdoor cooking "season" for most upon us, any new or favorite coleslaws?

We like this slaw from Emeril.

Maw-Maw's Slaw Recipe | Emeril Lagasse | Food Network

We have another go to, but the recipe hasn't been put into our cookbook to C&P.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Claremont salad is a good choice because it should be made the day before and it doesn't use mayo in the dressing.  This is adapted from one of the many _original_ recipes attributed to the Weequahic and Claremont diners in New Jersey.

https://pragmaticattic.wordpress.com/2013/07/04/weequahic-salad-claremont-salad-or-health-salad/


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Another favorite Slaw recipe in our household is
Guy Fieri's Asian Slaw
Asian Slaw Recipe | Guy Fieri | Food Network
I haven't made this one in a while, what with not having my own kitchen and all my toys for so long... 
DH likes it because there's no Mayonnaise.
To me, it reminds me alot of a Chinese Chicken Salad, just minus the Chicken.
HEH!!

I could make this recipe for Mr&Mrs DF's AND DH, they'd all enjoy it!


----------



## buckytom

My wife is a coleslaw snob. Her Slovakian and Polish parents made it almost every week when she was a kid.

I'll have to ask to see if she has any recipes (her mom didn't like to pass on her recipes to anyone), but I know she likes a pretty standard one with mayo, but the amount of mayo is critical. Too much and it's no good. It should also not be watery AT ALL! God forbid.

She also likes it when there are darker green shreds of cabbage in it, and I believe the only sweetener she used, strangely enough, was pineapple juice. But it shouldn't be sweet.

Also, some of her relatives liked caraway seed in it, orhers thought that caraway in coleslaw will send you straight to hell.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Sauerkraut salad is another good choice for a backyard picnic.

Sauerkraut Salad Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## GotGarlic

Our favorite coleslaw recipe is pretty traditional. Resting it in sugar and salt for a few minutes pulls out a lot of the water in cabbage, so the slaw doesn't get watery. Don't freak out at the amounts of sugar and salt  They're rinsed off after resting. 

DH likes raisins in his coleslaw, so I add a half cup of those. 

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2013/07/creamy-cole-slaw.html


----------



## Sagittarius

One of our Discuss Cooking Colleagues, has a marvelous  Cole Slaw recipe and she is in California and Kayelle,  is her  name ..   

The NY Times and Epicurious have a few Russian Cole Slaw recipes.  One caught my attention.   The ingredients are:
1  Granny Smith Apple
1/2 Green or White Cabbage
1/2 Red Cabbage 
Mayonaise 
1 tablespoon of Honey 
Salt to taste 
Cider Vinegar 

Http://epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/cole-slaw10188


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

*Creamy Cole Slaw​*
_Ingredients:_

16oz bag coleslaw mix
½ cup olive oil Miracle Whip
2 Tbs sour cream
2 Tbs grated Spanish onion
2 Tbs agave nectar
2 Tbs white vinegar
1 Tbs dry mustard
2 tsp garlic salt
Salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

_Instructions:_

Place the coleslaw mix in a large bowl. Whisk together the Miracle Whip, sour cream, onion, agave nectar, vinegar, mustard, garlic salt, salt, and pepper in a medium bowl, add it to the cabbage mixture and mix well to combine. Adjust seasoning as desired.


----------



## salt and pepper

Wasabi & Green onion cole slaw...  Just add wasabi to the dressing.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I like  "almost" KFC coles slaw,  Asian coleslaws,  and a sweet sour vinegary dressing kind too. My favorite is blue cheese coleslaw.  Here's what I adapted from an Ina Garten  recipe a few years ago.  

1/3 cup mayonnaise 
1 1/2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar 
1/4 tsp celery seed ( use more)
1/2 tsp black pepper 
1/3 cup crumbled blue cheese 
1/4 cup buttermilk  ( I usually use plain whole milk)
Salt to taste 
2 cups shredded cabbage 
(finely chopped parsley to garnish)
(sometimes I skip the milk and add a dollop of sour cream)

Mix together the first 7 ingredients and chill in frig.
Combine with the shredded cabbage just before serving.
If leftovers,  either use a  slotted spoon, or drain well before serving.


----------



## caseydog

One of the great things about slaws is that there are so many good ones, from all over the world. I like mine on the tangy (vinegar) side. I especially like a tangy slaw with fatty meats. The acid cuts through the fat. I guess that is why is is popular with BBQ. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Whiskadoodle said:


> I like  "almost" KFC coles slaw,  Asian coleslaws,  and a sweet sour vinegary dressing kind too. My favorite is blue cheese coleslaw.  Here's what I adapted from an Ina Garten  recipe a few years ago...



That reminds me, I also add celery seed to my coleslaw. It doesn't taste right to me without it.


----------



## CraigC

This is a recipe given to us by our SIL's aunt Linda.

1 medium cabbage, shredded OR 1/2 red cabbage + 1/2 white cabbage 
            OR 1-1/2 to 2 bags ready to use coleslaw mix
1 medium large onion, diced
1 medium green bell pepper, diced
4-5 carots, grated
One 8-oz jar chopped pimientos, drained
1 cup sugar, reserve 2 tblsp
1 cup cooking oil
1 cup vinegar
2 tblsp salt
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp celery seed
 
In large bowl, mix cabbage, onion, bell pepper, pimientos and 2 Tbsp sugar.  
 
In saucepan, combine remainder of sugar, oil, vinegar, salt, dry mustard and 
celery seed.  Bring to a boil stirring frequently.  Pour hot mixture over cabbage 
mixture and mix well.  Let cool, cover and chill for at least 24 hours.  Good for 
up to 10 days.


----------



## Caslon

I wish bagged slaw at the supermarkets wasn't cut so coarse.  Seriously, some of those slaw pieces are wedges.  I've a standard blender is all. Not sure if that would work. My press down onion chopper would take too long.  I don't feel like doing it by hand tho.


----------



## Dawgluver

Caslon said:


> I wish bagged slaw at the supermarkets wasn't cut so coarse.  Seriously, some of those slaw pieces are wedges.  I've a standard blender is all. Not sure if that would work. My press down onion chopper would take too long.  I don't feel like doing it by hand tho.




Caslon, get a nice sharp knife out, line up the shreds best you can, then hack away.  No machine needed.  Won't take more than a minute.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks delicious, Joey! 

I'm favorite-ing this thread, there are so many great ideas here. I love coleslaw and it'll be fun to try some new ways other than my usual KFC knockoff.  Thanks, all! 

Caslon, a head of cabbage lasts a long time.  It's pretty quick and easy to chop off a wedge, lay it on it's flat edge on your cutting board, and shave off shreds of it with your sharp knife.


----------



## Caslon

Hehe, being somewhat lazy,  I'd rather take a bag of store bought slaw and dice it up finer if I could...with my blender, lol.   Toss the whole bag of packaged slaw into my standard pitcher blender and pulse it a few times.  Would that work?


----------



## CraigC

They do offer angel hair cut slaw.


----------



## Caslon

CraigC said:


> They do offer angel hair cut slaw.



True that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Caslon,

I agree with Dawg, run through it with a knife. 

If you want to use the blender do it in small batches of 1/4 cabbage and 3/4 cold water, pulse a few times and drain each batch in a wire mesh strainer or sieve.  

It would probably be just as easy to shred a cabbage on a box grater. 

Good luck!


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> I wish bagged slaw at the supermarkets wasn't cut so coarse.  Seriously, some of those slaw pieces are wedges.  I've a standard blender is all. Not sure if that would work. My press down onion chopper would take too long.  I don't feel like doing it by hand tho.



And that is why I prefer to cut my own cabbage. It is not that hard to do. But then I have a FP with two blades for the cabbage. I use the small cut blade. And I remove the core completely.


----------



## tenspeed

I usually use about 1/3 of a head of cabbage, which is good for 4 - 6 servings.  Cabbage keeps for quite a while, and I just shave off the discolored bit where it was cut.  I cut the cabbage with a knife, it's not even worth getting out the mandoline.

  In addition to the cabbage, I'll add a julienned carrot (a julienne peeler works great for this), possibly chives or scallions if I have them.  We're not fans of mayo cole slaw, so I use a sweet herb vinaigrette dressing.

  2 Tbsp. olive oil
  2 Tbsp. apple cider vinegar (or rice vinegar)
  2 - 3 Tbsp. honey
  1 Tbsp. herbs (herbs de Provence, etc.)
  a few grinds of pepper and a bit of salt


----------



## taxlady

I like pretty much any coleslaw dressing that isn't sweet. If I'm making coleslaw for four people or less, I just use a chef's knife to shave off bits of the cabbage. Like tenspeed, I just cut off the discoloured bit of the cabbage I did this too previously.


----------

